# Free burr coffee grinder



## Bob Loblaw (Mar 9, 2006)

https://www.coffeeroasting.com/grinderpromo.html

Wasnt sure to put this in steals and deals or here.


----------



## Akajack (Jun 15, 2007)

Looks like a good idea for someone just starting out with grinding their own. Thanks!


----------

